# BMW Twinpower Turbo - new diesel engine oil



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Had the engine oil changed on our X5 diesel. The paper work showed that the technician used a new (to me) brand of oil, BMW Twinpower Turbo. My SA explained that this is BMW's own brand of oil now used as diesel engine oil. http://www.bmw.com/com/en/owners/accessories/engine_oil/


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Which one in the link? There is a silver, gold and M version. Neither says diesel.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

BMW changed oil suppliers. For years all BMW oils were supplied by Castrol ("recommended" oil printed on your oil filler cap). Not that it matters Castrol is owned by BP. BMW has now changed their global contract to Shell. This explains why the name and look of the oil bottles have changed (I have not seen them yet myself). I would expect oils are just as good as before, if not better.

However I do not think any of the ones listed in the link above (Including the mysterious Silber version) is for diesel. Diesel oil needs to meet BMW LL-04 requirements. LL-01 is for a gasoline engine.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

finnbmw what weight of oil did they use? I notice a 30 and 40 on those bottles.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Found this via Google from ECS Tuning http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2817520/?gclid=COvBhNS97MMCFTQV7AodA3wAjg

The oil is 5W-30 and LL-04. BMW part# is 83212365949


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Googleing the part# reveals it is indeed a Shell product http://www.turnermotorsport.com/p-210890-bmw-twinpower-turbo-5w-30-synthetic-oil-for-diesels.aspx

Or is it Liqui Moly? http://www.rmeuropean.com/Part-Numb...6-__qh8AYxMAANoH__cDpC6tPK60CH~dsoDrfz8w.aspx

Perhaps Total Quartz Ineo MC3? http://www.rmeuropean.com/Part-Numb...6-__qh8AYxMAANoH__vPPPT1ns1kiJAMDKSwE1Nw.aspx

Anyway, must be the good stuff. It says BMW on the bottle!!!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe it's the *Pennzoil Ultra Euro L*:

Link


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

GreekboyD said:


> Maybe it's the *Pennzoil Ultra Euro L*:
> 
> Link


Don't think so, this one has a different part number. All the examples I listed above popped up when I googled the part# 83212365949


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

Picked up 8 quarts and a filter from the dealer today and it was that new oil from shell. Agreed with what the others say that it's from Shell and should be good stuff.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Does it have LL04 on the label?


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

All of the new motor oil is made by Shell.



d geek said:


> Does it have LL04 on the label?


Yes it does. A little hard to read in the image but it's legable.



-James


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

does ll-04 require that the oil comes from group 4 base stock still, and not group 3 like most synthetics are now?


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

If I'm not mistaken the LL-04 is not based on how it's made, but the ability to hold soot in suspension (using additives?) which is required for a diesel.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

KeithS said:


> If I'm not mistaken the LL-04 is not based on how it's made, but the ability to hold soot in suspension (using additives?) which is required for a diesel.


Thats a difference between ll-01 and ll-04, but there are a bunch of other requirements to be either which Im wondering if one of those requirements covers the base. I doubt it, just curious.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought -04 had to do with producing lower ash to be less load on DPF


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> I thought -04 had to do with producing lower ash to be less load on DPF


+This. Lower TBN = lower ZDDP so that the DPF and Catalysts don't get contaminated and fail. Intervals are a bit lower than LL-01, but the additives get used less because of the lower sulfur content of ultra-low-sulfur fuels.

I doubt there's any difference in the bases - which is almost a complete canard anyway when it comes to choosing synthetic oils.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Shell's press release explaining the change http://www.shell.com/global/product...shell-to-be-bmw-recommended-oil-supplier.html

Credit to Ianbrown over at the X5 forum


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

GreekboyD said:


> Maybe it's the *Pennzoil Ultra Euro L*:
> 
> Link


I think you're right. This is the only LL04 oil Shell makes available for sale in the US. If you can no longer buy it retail in a few months and/or of the LL04 drops off the label I'd say it's an above avg chances that it is what is now being sold at the dealerships with BMW labeling. In addition I also bet the labeling on the back mentions GTL (Gas to Liquids) somewhere. If so that's Shell.

Kinda what happened with Castrol. You could not find a 5w30 Castrol LL01 in the US (BMW dealer oil). Only 0w30 and 5w-40.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

"The base oil is produced at the Pearl GTL plant in Qatar" Things really are global....


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

KeithS said:


> "The base oil is produced at the Pearl GTL plant in Qatar" Things really are global....


Yep. 100% Shell product. That's their GTL plant. Qatar has a huge nat gas field.


----------

